# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Toimitusjohtaja Rihtniemen seuraajan rekrytointi on käynnistynyt

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Melamies

> Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...


Tätä on odotettu! POKS!

----------


## tkp

Pormestari Vapaavuori lupaa että paikka tullaan täyttämään puhtaasti pätevyyden perusteella

https://twitter.com/Vapaavuori/statu...97077200523264

----------


## j-lu

^ Tuohan tarkoittaa kait lähinnä sitä, että uusi toimari on jo tiedossa, ja jos pidemmälle arvailee, niin virkakunnasta,  varustettu oikeanlaisella ajatusmaailmalla, muttei ole puolueiden jäsen. Täytin rakseja lomakkeeseen ja tuloksena oli Lehmuskoski  :Very Happy: 

Edit: Jokerina tunneliveli Helsingin Satamasta, muttei kyllä taida natsat riittää muita oletettuja hakijoita vastaan, eikä mitään mahdollisuutta mainostaa, etteikö olisi poliittinen valinta.

----------


## vristo

Kyllä mä näkisin, että meidän ryhmämme nimimerkki "Kuukanko" voisi pistää hakemuksen vetämään. Ja sitten "Joukkoliikennefoorumi" viralliseksi tiedotuskanavaksi.😁

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä mä näkisin, että meidän ryhmämme nimimerkki "Kuukanko" voisi pistää hakemuksen vetämään.


Itse en tosin aio hakea  :Smile:  HSL:n toimitusjohtajalla on varmaan jatkossakin hyvin vahva rooli poliitikkojen ja jäsenkuntien suuntaan ja joukkoliikennetoiminnan pyörittäminen (myös strategisten linjausten valmistelu joukkoliikenneasioissa) tapahtunee alempana organisaatiossa. Minun mielenkiintoni kohdistuu tuohon joukkoliikennetoimintaan ja myös vahvuuteni ovat sillä puolella.

----------


## MJG

> Pormestari Vapaavuori lupaa että paikka tullaan täyttämään puhtaasti pätevyyden perusteella
> 
> https://twitter.com/Vapaavuori/statu...97077200523264


On helppoa sanoa, koska ainoa konkreettinen pätevyysvaatimus on "soveltuva" ylempi korkeakoulututkinto. Muutenhan hommaan näytään haettavan seurustelu-upseeria, jolla on lehmän hermot ja rautaiset perslihakset vääntää kättä kuntapoliitikkojen kanssa. Käytännössä ketä tahansa voidaan jollakin mittapuulla esittää pätevimmäksi, eli sopivin valitaan. Toivottavasti valitaan Rihtniemeä vahvempi johtaja, joka ei ole täysin erilaisia ideologioita edistävien alaistensa vietävänä.

Liikennesuunnittelutaustaahan ei edellytetä. Se on ehkä vain hyvä asia. Riittävän kauan on piirrelty kaikkea vekkulia ja taiteellisen epäkäytännöllistä.

----------


## Rehtori

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006671362.html

TOIMITUSJOHTAJA Suvi Rihtniemen seuraajan valinta Helsingin seudun liikenteen (HSL) johtoon tiivistyy.

Valintatoimikunta on HS:n tietojen mukaan haastattelujen jälkeen lähettänyt psykologisiin testeihin viisi hakijaa.

Nämä ovat HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski, Matkahuollon toimitusjohtaja Leila Lehtinen, Kyyti Groupin toimitusjohtaja Pekka Möttö, Geologian tutkimuskeskuksen johtaja Mika Nykänen sekä HSL:n osastonjohtaja Sini Puntanen.

Hakijoista Ville Lehmuskoski työskenteli HSL:ssä johtajana ennen siirtymistään Helsingin kaupungin palvelukseen.

Pekka Möttö oli perustamassa Onnibus-yhtiötä ja siirtyi sittemmin Kyyti Groupiin, joka on yksi suomalaisista maas-toimijoista. Maas eli mobility-as-a-service tarkoittaa liikkumispalvelua, jossa yhdistellään asiakkaiden matkoja ja ohjataan autokapasiteettia mobiilisovellusten avulla.

Kyyti on parhaillaan rakentamassa yhdessä Matkahuollon kanssa maanlaajuista matkaketjuratkaisua.

HSL:n hallitus valitsee uuden toimitusjohtajan marraskuun 3. päivän kokouksessaan

----------


## MJG

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006671362.html
> 
> TOIMITUSJOHTAJA Suvi Rihtniemen seuraajan valinta Helsingin seudun liikenteen (HSL) johtoon tiivistyy.
> 
> Valintatoimikunta on HS:n tietojen mukaan haastattelujen jälkeen lähettänyt psykologisiin testeihin viisi hakijaa.
> 
> Nämä ovat HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski, Matkahuollon toimitusjohtaja Leila Lehtinen, Kyyti Groupin toimitusjohtaja Pekka Möttö, Geologian tutkimuskeskuksen johtaja Mika Nykänen sekä HSL:n osastonjohtaja Sini Puntanen.
> 
> Hakijoista Ville Lehmuskoski työskenteli HSL:ssä johtajana ennen siirtymistään Helsingin kaupungin palvelukseen.
> ...


Geologian tutkimuskeskuksen johtaja vaikuttaa parhaimmalta vaihtoehdolta johtamaan kivettynyttä organisaatiota.

----------


## Mokka

Tiistaina (3.11) näyttäisi olevan hallituksen kokous, jossa valitaan uusi toimitusjohtaja. Kymmenen hakijaa valittu ensimmäiselle kierrokselle haastatteluihin, joista viisi valittiin tarkempiin soveltuvuusarviointeihin ja toisen kierroksen haastatteluihin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Geologian tutkimuskeskuksen johtaja vaikuttaa parhaimmalta vaihtoehdolta johtamaan kivettynyttä organisaatiota.


Onkos hänellä minkälaista näyttöä osaamisesta joukkoliikenneasioissa ?

----------


## Melamies

> Onkos hänellä minkälaista näyttöä osaamisesta joukkoliikenneasioissa ?


Rihtniemi työskenteli ennen HSL:n johtajuuttaan Maanmittauslaitoksella, eikä siis tainnut omata osaamista joukkoliikenneasioista. Oliko hänen valintansa poliittinen virkanimitys?

----------


## Minä vain

> Rihtniemi työskenteli ennen HSL:n johtajuuttaan Maanmittauslaitoksella, eikä siis tainnut omata osaamista joukkoliikenneasioista. Oliko hänen valintansa poliittinen virkanimitys?


Rihtniemi on varmaan hankkinut riittävästi osaamista osana luottamustoimiaan. Sen sijaan tuon Mika Nykäsen valinta on jännä. Ehkä siinä on haluttu ottaa mukaan kokoomuslainen ehdokas nykyisen kokoomuslaisen toimitusjohtajan seuraajaehdokkaaksi. Tällöin mukana on neljä liikenteen ja kaupunkisuunnittelun osaajaa ja yksi kokoomuslainen, kaikki johtamiskokemuksella. Harmi että media on nykyään niin heikkolaatuista, ettei se taustoita ehdokkaita tuon enempää tai kysy mitään kysymyksiä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Rihtniemi työskenteli ennen HSL:n johtajuuttaan Maanmittauslaitoksella, eikä siis tainnut omata osaamista joukkoliikenneasioista. Oliko hänen valintansa poliittinen virkanimitys?


Kysyin että onko Nykäsellä näyttöä ja osaamista joukkoliikenneasioista ?

----------


## Melamies

> Kysyin että onko Nykäsellä näyttöä ja osaamista joukkoliikenneasioista ?


Ja vastasin, että oliko sitä Rihtniemellä ennen hänen valitsemistaan. Käsittääkseni ei ollut. Jos sitä nyt vaaditaan, niin miksi Nykänen on päässyt kolmen parhaan joukkoon? Tämä ei ole kannanotto Nykäsen puolesta eikä vastaan, kunhan hämmästelen mahdollista kaksoisstandardia.

----------


## Makke93

Hesari kertoo https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006815467.html nyt, että Nykänen voitti toimitusjohtajavaalit. 

Äänet meni tasan 7-7 ja valinta ratkaistiin arvalla. Toiset seitsemän ääntä sai HKL:n Lehmuskoski. 

Pöytäkirja ei ole vielä näkyvillä, mutta aikasemmin spekuloitiin, että äänet menisivät samalla tavalla tasan kuin viikon takaisessa lippu-uudistus ännestyksessä. Eli KOK, RKP sekä sit äänestää Nykästä ja SDP, VIHR sekä VAS jotakuta muuta.

----------


## Miska

> Ja vastasin, että oliko sitä Rihtniemellä ennen hänen valitsemistaan. Käsittääkseni ei ollut. Jos sitä nyt vaaditaan, niin miksi Nykänen on päässyt kolmen parhaan joukkoon? Tämä ei ole kannanotto Nykäsen puolesta eikä vastaan, kunhan hämmästelen mahdollista kaksoisstandardia.


Rihtniemi toimi vuosia YTV:n hallituksen puheenjohtajana, joten aivan pystymetsästä hän ei HSL:n toimitusjohtajaksi tullut.

----------


## j-lu

Hyvinhän se sitten meni! Nykänen on perinteisen keskilahjainen kokoomuslainen pro-bisnes-pyrkyri. Sinänsä hyvä että hänet saatiin pois GTKsta. Odotan, että vie HSLn vielä syvemmälle suohon, joka lopulta särkee koko putkan. Edellytykset on.

Mielenkiinnolla odotan ainakin HSLn kurssimuutosta ruuhkamaksuissa.

Lyhyellä tähtäimellä Helsinki hävisi, kehyskunnat voittivat, mutta tässä on nyt hyvät edellytykset sille, että helsinkiläiset poliitikot heräävät ajamaan omiensa asiaa.

----------


## vristo

Itse olisin toivonut Ville Lehmuskoski valintaa, mutta toisin kävi. 

Ehkäpä on kuitenkin ihan hyvä, tällä kertaa tulee kaveri täysin ulkopuolelta ja tuo mahdollisesti jotain uutta HSL:ään. Eihän hän tulee sinne bussia tai ratikkaa ajamaan, vaan hallinnoimaan. Aika näyttää, mihin hänestä on.

----------


## APH

Jan Vapaavuori (Twitter): "Aiempina aikoina poliittisillakin ulottuvuuksilla on ollut rooli tällaisia paikkoja täytettäessä. Tämä aikakausi on nyt kuitenkin lopullisesti ohi. Tämä paikka tullaan täyttämään puhtaasti pätevyyden perusteella."

Tällä lausunnolla on kyllä hauska ulottuvuus nyt, kun arpa on ratkaissut asian joukkoliikenteestä kokemattoman henkilön eduksi. Ties, vaikka arvassakin olisi ollut pieni kokoomuslainen painotus.

----------


## j-lu

> Ehkäpä on kuitenkin ihan hyvä, tällä kertaa tulee kaveri täysin ulkopuolelta ja tuo mahdollisesti jotain uutta HSL:ään. Eihän hän tulee sinne bussia tai ratikkaa ajamaan, vaan hallinnoimaan. Aika näyttää, mihin hänestä on.


Pystyn lupaamaan, ettei Nykänen tuo mitään uutta HSLään. Korkeintaan kovaa uskoa konsulttilätinään: maas, sähköistyminen yms. 

Ja seuraavasta asiasta myös melko varma: Nykänen ei näe liikenteen haittoja tai anna niille mitään arvoa.

Setämies-kokoomuksen näköinen valinta.

----------


## moxu

Mutta onhan Nykänen nyt tässä toimessa kuitenkin varmasti ihan yhtä pätevä kuin olisi ollut vaikka metsäyhtiön tai lääkefirman pomona. Hän on aivan varmasti joskus nähnyt bussin, kenties ratikankin, joutuessaan seisahtumaan samoihin liikennevaloihin. Samoin hän olisi varmasti joskus nähnyt metsämonitoimikoneen tai haistanut paperitehtaan, puhumattakaan siitä, että olisi joskus ottanut jotain lääkettä...

----------


## vristo

Ilmeisen kiinnostusta hänelle on ollut kuitenkin virkaan, jos hän on sitä hakenut.

----------


## MJG

> Mutta onhan Nykänen nyt tässä toimessa kuitenkin varmasti ihan yhtä pätevä kuin olisi ollut vaikka metsäyhtiön tai lääkefirman pomona. Hän on aivan varmasti joskus nähnyt bussin, kenties ratikankin, joutuessaan seisahtumaan samoihin liikennevaloihin. Samoin hän olisi varmasti joskus nähnyt metsämonitoimikoneen tai haistanut paperitehtaan, puhumattakaan siitä, että olisi joskus ottanut jotain lääkettä...


Saattaa tulla yllätyksenä, mutta Höselin toimarin tehtävä ei ole liikennesuunnittelu, vaan liikennesuunnittelun johtaminen asialliseen suuntaan. Se on hallintotehtävä.

Ja koska Höseli on epäonnistunut lähes kaikessa tekemisessään, on erinomaista, että uusi johto tulee nomenklatuuran ulkopuolelta.

----------


## tohpeeri

Aivan selvä poliittinen nimitys.

----------


## vristo

> Aivan selvä poliittinen nimitys.


Tottakai se oli, sanoi kuka mitä hyvänsä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:54 ----------




> Pystyn lupaamaan, ettei Nykänen tuo mitään uutta HSLään. Korkeintaan kovaa uskoa konsulttilätinään: maas, sähköistyminen yms. 
> 
> Ja seuraavasta asiasta myös melko varma: Nykänen ei näe liikenteen haittoja tai anna niille mitään arvoa.
> 
> Setämies-kokoomuksen näköinen valinta.


Tunnetko tuon Mika Nykäsen jotenkin? Itse en löydä googlettamalla juuri mitään.

----------


## canis lupus

Toivon että tämä uusi tj onnistuisi kaatamaan koko organisaation ja palattaisiin kuntien omaan ylläpitämään joukkoliikenteeseen

----------


## ess

https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/kokous/202069-2-3959.PDF

Lehmuskoski, Möttö ja Nykänen arvioitiin tasavahvoiksi hakijoiksi.

----------


## vristo

> Toivon että tämä uusi tj onnistuisi kaatamaan koko organisaation ja palattaisiin kuntien omaan ylläpitämään joukkoliikenteeseen


Mitä etua tällä saataisiin? Miten kuntarajojen ylitys tehtäisiin jaksossa?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/kokous/202069-2-3959.PDF
> Lehmuskoski, Möttö ja Nykänen arvioitiin tasavahvoiksi hakijoiksi.


Todettakoon ensiksi, etten minäkään ole erityisen innostunut valtion, kuntien tms. poliittisista tai puolipoliittisista johtotehtävien jakamisesta, varsinkin jos tämän vuoksi ns. sopivuus ohittaa todellisen pätevyyden.

 Mutta kun tämän foorumin kirjoittajat ovat enimmäkseen joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneita harrastajia ja/tai ammattilaisia, niin tässä keskusteluketjussa on turhan runsaasti painotettu joukkoliikenteen asiantuntemuksen merkitystä näin korkeassa johtotehtävässä kuin HSL-toimitusjohtaja.

 Nimittäin HSL:n johtaminen ei ole aivan samanlaista kuin jonkun yksityisen yrityksen toimitusjohtajan työnkuva, sillä HSL:n johtajan kädet ovat normaalia enemmän sidotut mm. sen vuoksi, että HSL:n ylin päätösvalta kuuluu kuitenkin HSL:n hallituksessa jäsenkuntien edustajille, jotka useimmat ovat keskeisiä kunnallisia poliittisia vaikuttajia, ja esim. tällaiseen asemaan liittyvä mediajulkisuus yhteisten asioidemme hoitamisessa on melko erilaista verrattuna yksityisessä yrityksessä osakkeenomistajien etuja valvovaan hallitukseen, missä asioita voidaan tehdä paljon pienemmällä julkisuudella, kunhan toimitusjohtajalla säilyy hallituksen ja omistajien luottamus.

 Ja ainakin tuon lainauksessa olevan .pdf-muistion mukaan Nykäsen koulutustausta hallintotieteiden maisterina sekä kokemus asiantuntija- ja edunvalvontaorganisaatioiden johtotehtävissä ja hallitus- ja komiteatyöskentelyssä vaikuttaa melko hyvältä pätevyydeltä HSL-johtajan tehtäviin.

 Sillä eihän HSL:n toimitusjohtaja itse suunnittele joukkoliikenteen aikatauluja, bussien reittejä tai uusien raideliikenneratkaisujen ratasuunnitelmia tms. teknisiä yksityiskohtia, vaan näitä tehtäviä vartenhan HSL-organisaatiossa työskentelevät ko. asioihin kouluttautuneet ja perehtyneet asiantuntija-ammattilaiset (jotka näitä asioita luultavasti parhaiten osaavat hoitaa, vaikka tällä foorumilla moni kirjoittaja heitä jatkuvasti kritisoikin).

 Eli HSL:n toimitusjohtajan tehtävänä on nimenomaan tarjota näille asiantuntijoille mahdollisimman hyvät työskentelyolosuhteet sekä samalla toimia välittävänä linkkinä ko. asiantuntijoiden sekä HSL-hallituksen ym. kuntapoliitikkojen ja kaupunkien johtavien virkamiesten välillä.

 Nimittäin tällaisena iäkkäämpänä henkilönä n. 40 vuoden työkokemuksella voin kyllä todeta, ettei oman alan kyvykkäin tekninen asiantuntija juuri koskaan ole paras johtaja tai esimies, vaan sosiaaliset ominaisuudet, yhteistyötaidot, taloudellinen ja hallinnollinen osaaminen jne. ovat johtotehtävissä paljon tärkeämpiä kuin tekninen virtuositeetti (siksipä omat parhaat asiantuntijakollegani samoin kuin minä emme koskaan ole halunneet päätyä minnekään yhtiön linjaorganisaatioiden johtajatehtäviin, sillä viihdymme paljon paremmin tietotekniikan haastavien ongelmien ratkaisijoina kuin että joutuisimme esimiestemme tapaan askartelemaan talous- ja henkilöstöhallinnon SAP-työkalujen tms. kanssa kaikenlaisten budjetoinnin, tuloslaskelmien tai työntekijöiden resurssoinnin asioissa).

----------


## Minä vain

> Saattaa tulla yllätyksenä, mutta Höselin toimarin tehtävä ei ole liikennesuunnittelu, vaan liikennesuunnittelun johtaminen asialliseen suuntaan. Se on hallintotehtävä.
> 
> Ja koska Höseli on epäonnistunut lähes kaikessa tekemisessään, on erinomaista, että uusi johto tulee nomenklatuuran ulkopuolelta.



Toisaalta myös Pekka Möttö olisi tullut nomenklatuuran ulkopuolelta ja luulisi, että joukkoliikenneosaaminen hyödyttäisi. Osaamisen ei välttämättä tarvitse perustua tutkintoon alalta, vaan SR:llä oli sitä luottamustoimien kautta. 

Onneksemme HSL on kuntayhtymä, joten siltä pystyy pyytämään prosessiin liittyviä asiakirjoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> luulisi, että joukkoliikenneosaaminen hyödyttäisi


On varmasti paljon asioita, jotka hyödyttäisi. Valinta on kuitenkin tehtävä niillä perusteilla, mitä laki kunnallisesta viranhaltijasta määrittelee. Hakuilmoituksessa ei edellytetty eikä katsottu myöskään eduksi joukkoliikenneosaamista, joten sillä ei silloin saa olla mitään painoarvoa valinnassa. Pitää myös muistaa, että HSL on vain puoliksi joukkoliikenneorganisaatio, ja toinen puolet siitä on liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelua.

Voisi myös sanoa, että esim. poliitikkokokemus hyödyttäisi, koska HSL:ää ohjataan poliittisesti ja siinä keskustelussa on iso hyöty siitä, että osaa puhua poliitikkoa. Koska HSL:n nykyinen toimitusjohtaja ei ole joukkoliikennetaustainen, on toimitusjohtajan tehtävä muodostunut sellaiseksi, ettei siinä painotu joukkoliikenneosaaminen. Uusi toimitusjohtaja tietysti muokkaa tehtävää omannäköisekseen.

Näillä en halua mitenkään ottaa kantaa siihen, valittiinko tehtävään minun mielestäni oikea henkilö. En tunne valittua henkilöä mitenkään, joten en pystykään muodostamaan asiasta perusteltua näkemystä.

----------


## j-lu

Emt, onko tässä nyt lopulta kyse joukkoliikenneosaamisesta tai sen puutteesta. Itsehän olen lähinnä sitä mieltä, ettei hsln tjn pidä olla etujärjestöbroileri, joka marionettina sinkoilee virasta toiseen milloin kenenkäkin asiaa edistämässä.

En tunne Nykästä henkilökohtaisesti, taustansa kyllä. Ja sanotaanko näin, että taustansa tuntien en välttämättä pidä kokoomuksen vetoa vilpittömänä. Tuskin tässä nyt sentään uutta hoskosta ympäristövaliokunnan pjksi on nimitetty, mutta kuitenkin joitain syitä olettaa, että varsinkin hsln liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelu saattaa ottaa vähän liikaa sellaista suuntaa, joka ei ole seudun tai kuntalaisten kannalta optimaalista.

Helsingissä ja seudulla yleensä, on pitkät perinteet siitä, etteivät kaikki poliittisesti sovitut hankkeet aina edisty sitä tahtia kuin pitäisi, koska tietyt avainhenkilöt vastustavat niitä. Samaten on perinteitä nostaa toistuvasti joitain aiemmin haudattuja hankkeita keskusteluun/päätöksentekoon, koska niille on avainhenkilöiden kannatus. Näkisin Nykäsen hyvinkin tällaisen epädemokraattisen hidastelu/junttaus -valmistelun takuumiehenä.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos kerran jäsenkirjalla on painoarvo, niin sen voisi sanoa suoraan. Ei pidä aliarvioida joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien harkintakykyä.

----------


## moxu

On aika paljon näyttöä siitä, että polittiisin perustein valittu henkilökin on tehtävästään suoriutunut kunnialla ja edustamansa tahon hyväksi. Sitä on syytä toivoa tässäkin tapauksessa. Ja jos toisin käy, on asiasta voitava käydä avoin keskustelu, ja jos sellaisessa päädytään vaihtamaan henkilöä, siihen mentäköön sitten.

----------

